# Roberson's Beverage



## NCPOP (Apr 18, 2009)

When checking out these huge site the past 2 days, I remember someone had a nice row of Robersons. I don't remember seeing one in a smaller version of the Roberson's Big Beverage with the word Little stamped in the center of Big.
 Left corner of the pic


----------



## lego110 (Apr 18, 2009)

nice bottles i found a robersons but the neck was broke. yours is the only other one i have seen.


----------



## NCPOP (Apr 18, 2009)

Well Maybe you will find a nice one. I put a huge pile of bottles in the woods when Imoved here. They were all my extras. Guess I need to go see if the are still under all that straw ect. When I looked years ago many had broken. Then I fogot all about them.


----------



## NCPOP (Apr 18, 2009)

OC etc


----------



## NCPOP (Apr 19, 2009)

7 UP With Taylor and U 7 P embossed at the top


----------



## NCPOP (Apr 19, 2009)

Reg 7UP


----------



## NCPOP (Apr 19, 2009)

7UPs are from Tarboro(Taylor Beverage CO) ..Elizabeth City...Wilmington...and (Washington Kinston Newbern).


----------



## bottlingco (Apr 19, 2009)

Nice 7 up with the Taylor embossed on the neck.  I like that one!


----------



## NCPOP (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks..I guess the one on the right had a paper label.


----------



## acls (Apr 19, 2009)

You have some really great bottles NCPOP.  

 If you ever plan on selling one of the Taylor 7ups let me know.  I have a friend who collects 7up and he would give you a fair price for it.  It's a rare one.


----------



## NCPOP (Apr 19, 2009)

Thanks acls. I do have 2 of the labeled ones. Paint is worn a little but over all not too bad. I have no idea what it is worth..so you and he can tell me. thanks


----------



## acls (Apr 19, 2009)

I'll send you an private message with his e-mail address.  

 I think $40 would be a fair price on that one.  Anyone else have an opinion on the value of the rare Taylor's 7up with wear to the orange portion of the label?


----------



## NCPOP (Apr 19, 2009)

Ok thanks acls. He actually can have the one that is turned around if he likes. It has worn spot in same area but the orange and white colors are much brighter. 

 No I was wrong. The front facing one has the brightess colors.


----------



## NCPOP (Apr 20, 2009)

Chero Colas
 The center one has 7 ozs instead of 6&1/2


----------



## T D (Apr 20, 2009)

Hey Tommy, nice bottles.  Any Georgia Cheros in that group?


----------



## garrett1987 (Feb 15, 2010)

NCPOP how did you acquire that great collection? Digging? Garage sales? Antique shops?


----------



## stumpknocker (Feb 15, 2010)

NCPOP those 7-up with TAYLOR on the shoulder look unusual to me. They are not the typical 7-up that Iâ€™m used to seeing, what is the story behind the TAYLOR embossing? Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## madman (Feb 15, 2010)

NICE SODAS!


----------



## ncbred (Feb 16, 2010)

> ORIGINAL: stumpknocker
> 
> NCPOP those 7-up with TAYLOR on the shoulder look unusual to me. They are not the typical 7-up that Iâ€™m used to seeing, what is the story behind the TAYLOR embossing? Thanks for sharing the photos.


 
 I believe those were exclusive to Tarboro, NC and they were bottled at Taylors Bottling Company.  There is also a Taylors Beverages ACL thats a pretty tough find from the same company.  I think they also bottled Spur there.


----------



## stumpknocker (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Leonardallen9 (Jan 5, 2020)

NCPOP said:


> 7 UP With Taylor and U 7 P embossed at the top


Found one, but broken near Pinetops in woods today.


----------

